# StudioTax Available for Download January 7



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

Am I the only one excited by this news? :encouragement:


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

Happy New Year to everyone on this forum. Just did this with our Sunday morning coffee. My data was pretty accurate but the quote for my husband made him almost spill his coffee...the lowest quote was still at least double what our insurance provider charges. Mind you we have been with this provider for over 50 years ( my husband started with them when he was a teen... it was his mother's provider) We are responsible drivers, never made a claim that was our fault and have our house with them also. So, why is our info so out of whack with this program?


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

?? Studiotax will help you do your taxes, I'm not sure what it does with your insurance quotes...


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

I am excited. Make sure to tip to support a local business.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

I absolutely love Studio Tax. I have never really run numbers through this early, but now that I am moving into a different tax bracket, I think I will be playing with taxes sooner than later!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I hate doing my taxes. They are a pain. But I do use Studio Tax, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I had never heard of Studio Tax, thanks for the thread! I used future tax last year.
Hope the old PC labtop starts, I doubt it runs on MAC


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have used Studiotax for a number of years. Great program, looking forward to 2012 version.


----------

